# Changing the font size in the left and right panels in the Development mode



## Fotocano60D (May 4, 2016)

I am using a MacBook Pro 17 " screen size. I have set up the dock to run vertically on the left hand size. I am having problems seeing the print size of the file names, history, collection folders in the left panel of the develop module and also the print size of the Basic, Tone Curve, etc right hand side panel. I was at a workshop yesterday and my neighbour had a 15" screen. I noticed that I had no problem seeing and reading the items in the panels. How can I change the size of the font?


----------



## Tony Jay (May 4, 2016)

Hi.

Go to the menu bar -> Lightroom -> preferences -> interface -> Font size (found top right).
Unfortunately only two options: Large and Small.

Tony Jay


----------



## clee01l (May 4, 2016)

This is a reality with Retina displays. If I understand, you do not have a Retina display. What native resolution do you have the display set for?  What is the native resolution of your display? If after setting the the font to Large you are still not able to reasonably view the letters on the screen, what or the options do you have at your disposal.  Have you considered reading glasses?  Most computer displays are designed for young eyes.


----------



## Fotocano60D (May 4, 2016)

Tony Jay said:


> Hi.
> 
> Go to the menu bar -> Lightroom -> preferences -> interface -> Font size (found top right).
> Unfortunately only two options: Large and Small.
> ...


Thank you . This worked.


----------



## Fotocano60D (May 4, 2016)

clee01l said:


> This is a reality with Retina displays. If I understand, you do not have a Retina display. What native resolution do you have the display set for?  What is the native resolution of your display? If after setting the the font to Large you are still not able to reasonably view the letters on the screen, what or the options do you have at your disposal.  Have you considered reading glasses?  Most computer displays are designed for young eyes.



Good morning,  I have managed to set the font to large and it has helped. Uh, I have had glasses for  more than 10 years.....bifocals . Unfortunately, I have a cataract and am on the waiting list for surgery. Yep! I know I am no spring chicken !


----------



## clee01l (May 4, 2016)

Fotocano60D said:


> Good morning,  I have managed to set the font to large and it has helped. Uh, I have had glasses for  more than 10 years.....bifocals . Unfortunately, I have a cataract and am on the waiting list for surgery. Yep! I know I am no spring chicken !


 I to am looking at cataract surgery probably in the next 6 months too.  I'm not expecting to be on any waiting list.  Do you live in a country with rationed socialized medicine?


----------



## Fotocano60D (May 4, 2016)

clee01l said:


> I to am looking at cataract surgery probably in the next 6 months too.  I'm not expecting to be on any waiting list.  Do you live in a country with rationed socialized medicine?



We live in Canada. The socialized medicine is not exactly rationed, but the wait lists are incredibly long, particularly in rural Ontario :(!


----------



## alexiamcb (May 10, 2016)

Fotocano60D said:


> Good morning,  I have managed to set the font to large and it has helped. Uh, I have had glasses for  more than 10 years.....bifocals . Unfortunately, I have a cataract and am on the waiting list for surgery. Yep! I know I am no spring chicken !



Hi, I'm new here. I have also followed these instructions (but I'm on a PC with Windows 10). I have more options for font size, but even at the largest size available, my font is teensy-tiny! I AM relatively young, have excellent glasses, and get my eyes checked annually. I've tried adjusting my computer's resolution, and this has helped a little bit (but now everything else in my computer is ridiculously large!) Is there some other way for me to adjust font sizes in these right and left panels?


----------



## clee01l (May 11, 2016)

alexiamcb said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I have also followed these instructions (but I'm on a PC with Windows 10). I have more options for font size, but even at the largest size available, my font is teensy-tiny! I AM relatively young, have excellent glasses, and get my eyes checked annually. I've tried adjusting my computer's resolution, and this has helped a little bit (but now everything else in my computer is ridiculously large!) Is there some other way for me to adjust font sizes in these right and left panels?


Welcome to the forum.  Yes, LR offers Windows users more font options. 
The solution to your font dilemma is going to be in the Windows font and screen resolutions IIRC, there are two settings places in Win 10 that affect the appearance of the fonts on your display. 

Some more information is needed before I can be more specific.  What computer do you have (Laptop/Desktop?)  What is the native resolution of the display in pixels?  (I do not think you have your monitor resolution set to the native resolution) What is the diagonal size of your screen? If you have a HiDPI screen (Apple calls this Retina and it is available on some Windows laptops (SurfacePro for example)), the Default Win10 install is not optimum.


----------



## alexiamcb (May 11, 2016)

The computer is an ASUS Laptop, Model K501UX-WH74, 4k UHD Screen, resolution is set to 3840 x 2160, the screen is 15.6 inch, widescreen.


----------

